# Versteht Inkscape Illu-Dateien



## helaukoenig (1. September 2006)

Wer kennt sich mit Inkscape aus?
Problem ist folgendes: Ich besitze nur Illustrator in der Version 10, muss jetzt aber Illu-Dateien der Version CS2 bearbeiten. Bevor ich mir nun kostenpflichtig das Up-Up-update besorge, war meine Überlegung: Vielleicht versteht Inkscape ja Illustrator?
Wer kann mir dazu was sagen?

Danke schön auch.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. September 2006)

Ja, Inkscape kann AI.
Bis zu welcher Version und ob alles korrekt eingelesen wird ist mir leider nicht bekannt (habe es noch nicht ausprobiert).
Lade Dir Inkscape doch mal runter und teste es.
Deine Erfahrungen kannst Du gerne mit uns teilen


----------



## helaukoenig (4. September 2006)

Ja, dann werde ich das mal testen und berichten.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Wie sich mittleerweile herausgestellt hat, waren die Dateien einfach defekt.


----------

